

Stock Options an afterthought in Canada? - roblewis
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/on-stock-options

======
ilkhd2
Well there another well known problem of stock options = upper management,
when granted buckets of options starts seeking short-term way to pump-up the
value of their options, and they do not really care about long-term
consequences. So Canada as usual, boring but prudent.

